# Flexcut not sharp



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

I got the last flexcut carving knife. It was either a demo model or returned after being abused. It is NOT sharp. I have stropped it but it is not getting sharp enough. Do I sharpen like a normal blade or is there something special?


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

could be the edge angle is too large. Like, it may have been stropped too many times, or incorrectly. You may have to reshape the edge. Suggest you do a google search on "scary sharp". Strop AFTER you shape the edge.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

HTH


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Call the company. I have a lot of Flexcut tools and every one came
very sharp.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

it was shipped to you that way and that is not the way they ship, contact them and ask them if they will resharpen it


----------

